# House of the Dragon (GoT prequel)



## Fez909 (Jul 9, 2019)

Might as well have a thread on this as it's bound to be a biggie.

Bit more info from the man himself has come out since the last bit of news (including the likely name): 11 Very Interesting New Details About The "Game Of Thrones" Prequel That George R. R. Martin Just Revealed

Sounds like it could be decent. But it'll probably be a disappointment 

Apparently it's already filming.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 29, 2019)

Been cancelled according to various news sites. One below:

Mirror Online: 'Troubled' Game of Thrones prequel with Naomi Watts is binned and won't be aired.
'Troubled' Game of Thrones prequel with Naomi Watts is binned and won't be aired


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2019)

Game of Thrones Long Night Prequel Show Cancelled By HBO


----------



## moochedit (Oct 29, 2019)

Also slightly off topic but the star wars films that the GOT producers were going to make are cancelled.

The Guardian: Game of Thrones creators Benioff and Weiss drop Star Wars movies for Netflix.
Game of Thrones creators Benioff and Weiss drop Star Wars movies for Netflix


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Also slightly off topic but the star wars films that the GOT producers were going to make are cancelled.


good. it needs to stop now. too much content. this is what Scorsese meant when he said the Marvel movies weren't cinema.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2019)

Shite


----------



## moochedit (Oct 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> good. it needs to stop now. too much content. this is what Scorsese meant when he said the Marvel movies weren't cinema.



Agreed. I will watch the new star wars film when it comes out but i don't have very high expectations for it.

I would think the "suits" are probably a bit nervous about the backlash both GOT and Star Wars have had recently. Both these cancelled projects were green lit before the backlashes started.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 30, 2019)

After killing off "the long night" hbo announce "the house of the dragon"....

Screen Rant: Game of Thrones: Targaryen Prequel Show Coming To HBO Max.
Game of Thrones: Targaryen Prequel Show Coming To HBO Max


----------



## moochedit (Oct 5, 2021)

First teaser trailer for house of the dragon released...


----------



## moochedit (Mar 30, 2022)

August 22nd release date (uk date - one day earlier in US)....









						Game of Thrones spin-off House of the Dragon to be released in August
					

There's not long until the first GoT spin-off hits our screens!




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## moochedit (May 6, 2022)

Another trailer...


----------



## moochedit (Jul 23, 2022)

And yet another trailer...


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 23, 2022)

I've just seen the LOTR prequel trailer too, can't decide which will be best or worst, or whether either of them will be any good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

Looks a bit wiggy


----------



## moochedit (Jul 23, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I've just seen the LOTR Prequel trailer too, can't decide which will be best or worst, or whether either of them will be any good.


I think with LOTR i'll wait until whole series is out and then see what the internet thinks about it to help me decide whether to bother or not.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 23, 2022)

I hope HOTD doesn't turn out to be the "phantom menace" of the GOT universe   * fingers crossed it's good *


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2022)

TLOTR trailers look boring, tbh. I've only seen the first movie and bits and pieces of the other two. Never sat down for a full viewing. Not sure I'm going to be sat there watching the series

HOTD, I will give it a go since I was a big GOT fan-though once the show ended, all my interest in the show ended immediately with it.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm excited.  

I got into GoT late, so series 6 was the first one I watched live after catching up.

It's not my preferred way of watching things as I like to binge and not have a week in between, but once you're in on something as big as that was you kind of have to otherwise you are excluded from so many conversations.  

I would imagine this will be the same for the first couple of weeks at least.  If it's shit and reaction is poor then I can save it up.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 23, 2022)

I think i would be more excited for HOTD if there hadn't been so many other shows to occupy me this year like better call saul, westworld, star trek picard and strange new worlds, bobba fett, obi wan,  ozark and peaky blinders (although i wasn't impressed with how the last 2 ended). 

Also Star Wars Andor starts not long after HOTD begins.

Got S8 i was counting the days left 

Still hope HOTD is good.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 1, 2022)

Apparently this will be “woke” because it won’t have much nudity or sex.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently this will be “woke” because it won’t have much nudity or sex.


Later seasons of GOT toned down the sex/nudity compared to the earlier seasons so not totally surprised by that. 

Will lose them some viewers though


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2022)

6 days to go  Hope it's good 🤞 as I need something to fill the gap in my life since better call saul, westworld and strange new worlds have all finished!


----------



## moochedit (Aug 19, 2022)

Empire give it 3 out of 5 stars based on the first 6 episodes they've seen  









						House Of The Dragon: Season 1
					

HBO's Game Of Thrones prequel series follows the Targaryen family as it approaches civil war in Westeros. Read the Empire review.




					www.empireonline.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm worried it's going to be rubbish. The Targaryens have never really interested me all that much and once you've seen one dragon...but we'll see. 
I twigged fairly early on with GoT that it was heavily influenced by some actual history but I'm not sure what this bit will relate to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m here for the wigs and terrible dialogue


----------



## moochedit (Aug 19, 2022)

The Guardian review is more positive than empire. 4 out of 5. Although it does contain a few minor spoilers...









						House of the Dragon first look review – this epic Game of Thrones prequel is a roaring success
					

The long-awaited follow-up to the fantasy drama is here – and it’s every bit as great as its predecessor in its heyday. It’s fun, fantastic-looking and seems set to get us hooked all over again




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## moochedit (Aug 19, 2022)

By the way any chance of a thread rename editor or Lazy Llama ? (As it is now called "house of the dragon" not "longest night".) Cheers


----------



## moochedit (Aug 19, 2022)

Cheers Lazy Llama


----------



## ska invita (Aug 19, 2022)

Game of  Thrones was great when it was based directly on George Martin's stories, but became a lot less so at the end when his stories ran out and they had to make it up themselves - still watchable but nowhere near as good. That's my expectations for this show


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2022)

Set up to record. 

In all my other favourite series I save them up to binge watch

With this, like when I caught up with GoT at series 6 I will be watching on the Monday. I'm quite excited


----------



## moochedit (Aug 19, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Game of  Thrones was great when it was based directly on George Martin's stories, but became a lot less so at the end when his stories ran out and they had to make it up themselves - still watchable but nowhere near as good. That's my expectations for this show


This is based on a GRM book that he actually finished. I believe it was a "fake history" book. Not read it myself and have no idea how closely this will follow the book.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 19, 2022)

moochedit said:


> This is based on a GRM book that he actually finished. I believe it was a "fake history" book. Not read it myself and have no idea how closely this will follow the book.


Promising!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 19, 2022)

Tits, dragons and beheadings thankyou please. S8 should be but a distant memory within five minutes.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm worried it's going to be rubbish. The Targaryens have never really interested me all that much and once you've seen one dragon...but we'll see.
> I twigged fairly early on with GoT that it was heavily influenced by some actual history but I'm not sure what this bit will relate to.


If Game of Thrones was loosely inspired by the Wars of the Roses, then analogously this should be something like The Anarchy: The Anarchy - Wikipedia


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2022)

Still no torrent.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 20, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Still no torrent.


First showing in america hbo 9pm sunday (NY time) and in uk sky/now at 2am (uk time) monday morning.  Repeated uk mon 9pm.

So i would expect torrents on monday.

Edit - actually i'd forgotten there were leaks with some GOT ep's but not heard of any with HOTD so far.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 20, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Might as well have a thread on this as it's bound to be a biggie.
> 
> Bit more info from the man himself has come out since the last bit of news (including the likely name): 11 Very Interesting New Details About The "Game Of Thrones" Prequel That George R. R. Martin Just Revealed
> 
> ...


I heard it was set only a couple of centuries before the rise of Sky... I mean Game of Thrones.

Or has the article confused the length of time it's taking GRRM to actually write the next book? 

(statutory joke about GRRM's laziness)


----------



## moochedit (Aug 20, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I heard it was set only a couple of centuries before the rise of Sky... I mean Game of Thrones.
> 
> Or has the article confused the length of time it's taking GRRM to actually write the next book?


Fez909 was talking about the original planned prequel series that was set thousands of years earlier than GOT. That show "the long night" was never shown (as hbo execs didn't like the pilot) and was cancelled and was replaced by HOTD which is only set about 200 years before GOT.


----------



## xenon (Aug 20, 2022)

How can you stream this legit in the UK? Sky's Now TV app?


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2022)

xenon said:


> How can you stream this legit in the UK? Sky's Now TV app?


Yep. From Monday.


----------



## xenon (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm not all that excited about dragons either TBH. Where's the empathy, engagement for a load of inbreed aristocratic empire building bastards using their overwelming air superiority  to concor and terrorise nations.

The World of Ice and Fire is a great book if you want to read some back history to GoT though.


----------



## xenon (Aug 20, 2022)

But I'll probably watch it one way or another, eventually.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 20, 2022)

xenon said:


> How can you stream this legit in the UK? Sky's Now TV app?


Sky or now in uk (they are both same company and before anyone says it, sky is not owned by the evil aussie anymore).

They will be showing it on sky/now at exact same time as it first shows on hbo in the us which is 2am mon uk time. Personally i'll wait and see it when i get home from work on monday!


----------



## moochedit (Aug 20, 2022)

xenon said:


> But I'll probably watch it one way or another, eventually.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2022)

Can we agree this time around that people tuning in at 9PM on Sky YankeeBollocks 1 should stay the fuck out of the thread until they've watched the bloody thing, rather than jumping in after their morning coffee and whinging about spoilers?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Can we agree* this time around that people tuning in at 9PM on Sky YankeeBollocks 1 should stay the fuck out of the thread until they've watched the bloody thing, rather than jumping in after their morning coffee and whinging about spoilers?



Based on previous threads and spoiler requests, probably not.


----------



## Supine (Aug 21, 2022)

.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 21, 2022)

Torrents are out.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 21, 2022)

Yes apparently ep1 leaked on torrents and also scripts for whole series (with "biggest spoiler") are on reddit.

(No spoilers in the link below)









						'House of the Dragon' Episode 1 LEAKED as series suffers same problems that plagued 'Game of Thrones'
					

'House of the Dragon' episode 1 should have ideally been released on HBO Max on Sunday, August 21 at 9 PM ET / 6 PM PT.




					meaww.com


----------



## moochedit (Aug 21, 2022)

Ok better avoid the internet until i get home from work monday  ( or maybe i could get up at 6am  )


----------



## TopCat (Aug 21, 2022)

top quality torrent.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 21, 2022)

Oooh....I'm very happy. Thought it was excellent, especially the last few minutes.

This is the first GoT I've ever watched 'live' (Well within the week of release - got it off a torrent) - i only finally got into the OG GoT after the furore/chat of the final finale. Feels really weird tbh, like I'm finally in the gang


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2022)

I enjoyed this, went in a bit skeptical after the way GOT finished , but it seems good so far.



Spoiler



although it is taking me a little time to get my head around Dr Who being not very Dr like at all


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2022)

moochedit said:


> This is based on a GRM book that he actually finished. I believe it was a "fake history" book. Not read it myself and have no idea how closely this will follow the book.



I tried reading this and got bored. I got to the point I was like if I'm reading a history book, I'd rather it was actual history. 

Still I can see it having potential.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 22, 2022)

Can't watch until i get home from work. Why does time go so slowly?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Can't watch until i get home from work. Why does time go so slowly?



See I'm torn between watching it now or waiting till they are all out so I can binge over a weekend.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 22, 2022)

Finding it a bit dull and small scale tbh


----------



## moochedit (Aug 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> See I'm torn between watching it now or waiting till they are all out so I can binge over a weekend.


I might do the wait until the end thing with LOTR but i'm watching HOTD weekly.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 22, 2022)

Will this turn into misery porn like GoT?


----------



## moochedit (Aug 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



well there were no kids getting thrown out of towers or incest scenes (so far). Cutting out baby scene was grim though. Not a bad start. Sets the scene and gives dr who a reason to kick off by being passed over  might watch again in a bit


----------



## moochedit (Aug 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Will this turn into misery porn like GoT?


No i'm sure everyone will be happy and smiling in westoros as they all accept their new queen


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 22, 2022)

Really enjoyed Ep1. Some great fan service - the idea that a Targaryen has to be on the Iron Throne to defeat the horror coming from the North being classified info was nice, as was Paddy Considine wearing the Valeriyan Steen dagger that caused a lot of the bother in GoT. Can't quite take Matt Smith seriously enough as a bad guy and I did NOT need to see him doing a sex thing but the casting is good, the music with its hints then finally reworking of the famous theme was great and the lingering shots of the architecture fans will recognise but in an older setting was really nice. Looking forward to Monday nights being GoT nights again.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 23, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Can't quite take Matt Smith seriously enough as a bad guy


actually watching a second time, i suspect the real villian is the hand of the king hightower. It was him that suggested dr who be put in charge of law and order. Did he set him up to fail?  are those "gold cloaks" really working for him?  he certainly had his spys at the brothel  and he was quick to get his daughter to "comfort" the king


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2022)

That's Rhys Ifans, another good casting choice


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Really enjoyed Ep1. Some great fan service - the idea that a Targaryen has to be on the Iron Throne to defeat the horror coming from the North being classified info was nice, as was Paddy Considine wearing the Valeriyan Steen dagger that caused a lot of the bother in GoT. Can't quite take Matt Smith seriously enough as a bad guy and I did NOT need to see him doing a sex thing but the casting is good, the music with its hints then finally reworking of the famous theme was great and the lingering shots of the architecture fans will recognise but in an older setting was really nice. Looking forward to Monday nights being GoT nights again.


I've not seen it yet but that sounds right up my street, ta. Sounds worthy of resurrecting my NowTV subscription.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2022)

By random chance we were at one of the filming locations on Sunday, without knowing it. Hartland point in Devon.



Spoiler





This was where they filmed the funeral scene.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2022)

I liked it!
I like Dr Who but agree that I didn't need to see him doing his thing.....but I did go "yay! Proper Game-o!" at all the sexy stuff 😄

I have a feeling that Rhys Ifans is going to be great....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I liked it!
> I like Dr Who but agree that I didn't need to see him doing his thing.....but I did go "yay! Proper Game-o!" at all the sexy stuff 😄
> 
> I have a feeling that Rhys Ifans is going to be great....



He looks a good evil character that's for sure. 

I liked it as well. Decided I didn't want to wait for them all to come out.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 24, 2022)

I reckon Paddy will be one of the first to die.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I reckon Paddy will be one of the first to die.


Yes. He seems very "nice". Which will get you nowhere in Westeros.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 24, 2022)

Paddy Considine very well cast in this. Not as convinced by Smith.


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> By random chance we were at one of the filming locations on Sunday, without knowing it. Hartland point in Devon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I wondered where that was. I know that they filmed a fair bit round my way too. St Michael's Mount and Kynance Cove too, I think.

I liked it. Paddy Considine's character was good, and Rhys Ifans is good as the Hand of the King, too. The bloke that looks a bit like Blofeld from James Bond intrigued me - I think he'll be like The Spider in the original. All the jousting bit I enjoyed as it reminded me of the even more brutal jousting scene in GoT.

Plot looks interesting and, unusually for me, doesn't appear to have totally baffled me yet. Plenty of time for that, I'm sure.

Yep, thumbs up from me. Ticked lots of boxes.


----------



## Jimmy Don't (Aug 24, 2022)

Anywhere to watch this for free? PMs welcomed


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2022)

Jimmy Don't said:


> Anywhere to watch this for free? PMs welcomed



Pirate Bay or your favourite torrent site.


----------



## Jimmy Don't (Aug 24, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Pirate Bay or your favourite torrent site.


Never known how to do


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2022)

Jimmy Don't said:


> Never known how to do



If use chrome/brave/similar browser get a plugin like Touch VPN.  Start your VPN. You need this as most ISPs block sites like these.
Download a program for downloading torrents. I use qbittorrent. Deluge is also ok.
Go to thepiratebay.org
Find what you want
Download it, it should open in the program for torrents.
Once it's finished watch and enjoy.
Optional extra. Download a program like VLC for playing a wide range of file types.

I'm sure plenty would be happy to help if you have questions on any of these steps.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 26, 2022)

Watched it, enjoyed it. Maybe I didn't enjoy it and I've convinced myself I did because THRONES IS BACK!?! *THRONES IS BACK!!!*

My main uptake is that I'm very disappointed Thronecast isn't back with it. I need Sue Perkins and Jonathan Ross to explain to me what I've just seen! Sky have fucked up there, as it used to persuade me to (re)watch the offical broadcast at 9PM as that was on immediately after.

OK, srsly, they were noticably light on locations and sets; does this mean HotD is one/two series and done? It's based on a single book after all, and it's not being directed by Peter Jackson. Time to move on to something else? Dunk and Egg? Ned & Rob Go Large? Queen Sansa and Alice Karstark's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## Supine (Aug 26, 2022)

Err, Sue Perkins is doing an accompanying series. Enjoy!


----------



## moochedit (Aug 26, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Watched it, enjoyed it. Maybe I didn't enjoy it and I've convinced myself I did because THRONES IS BACK!?! *THRONES IS BACK!!!*
> 
> My main uptake is that I'm very disappointed Thronecast isn't back with it. I need Sue Perkins and Jonathan Ross to explain to me what I've just seen! Sky have fucked up there, as it used to persuade me to (re)watch the offical broadcast at 9PM as that was on immediately after.
> 
> OK, srsly, they were noticably light on locations and sets; does this mean HotD is one/two series and done? It's based on a single book after all, and it's not being directed by Peter Jackson. Time to move on to something else? Dunk and Egg? Ned & Rob Go Large? Queen Sansa and Alice Karstark's Excellent Adventure?


They did have a show with sue perkins before episode 1. Although checking schedule they don't have one next week.

Jonathan Ross's wife was the showrunner for the cancelled "long night" series. He wasn't in the show last week.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 26, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> OK, srsly, they were noticably light on locations and sets; does this mean HotD is one/two series and done? It's based on a single book after all, and it's not being directed by Peter Jackson. Time to move on to something else? Dunk and Egg? Ned & Rob Go Large? Queen Sansa and Alice Karstark's Excellent Adventure?



It was the cast which seemed thin to me. Compare it to how many characters we meet in the first episode of GoT, and how much we learn about them.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 26, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Watched it, enjoyed it. Maybe I didn't enjoy it and I've convinced myself I did because THRONES IS BACK!?! *THRONES IS BACK!!!*
> 
> My main uptake is that I'm very disappointed Thronecast isn't back with it. I need Sue Perkins and Jonathan Ross to explain to me what I've just seen! Sky have fucked up there, as it used to persuade me to (re)watch the offical broadcast at 9PM as that was on immediately after.
> 
> OK, srsly, they were noticably light on locations and sets; does this mean HotD is one/two series and done? It's based on a single book after all, and it's not being directed by Peter Jackson. Time to move on to something else? Dunk and Egg? Ned & Rob Go Large? Queen Sansa and Alice Karstark's Excellent Adventure?


I belive they are planning for 4 series for HOTD.  In reality that may depend on ratings.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 26, 2022)

Renewed for season 2 by hbo. (HBO have been cancelling a lot of shows recently but one episodes ratings enough for HOTD)









						‘House of the Dragon’ Renewed for Season 2 at HBO After Premiere Ratings Blowout
					

The 'Game of Thrones' prequel will get a second season as Sunday's first-episode ratings climb to 20 million.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> It was the cast which seemed thin to me. Compare it to how many characters we meet in the first episode of GoT, and how much we learn about them.



I think that is such a huge blessing for me - I really struggle with lots of character/groups introduced with any kind of haste and without over-explaining their respective context in the story (especially if any of them have the same hair or look alike!).

I think looking back that's what put me off GoT the first time round - it required fucktons of concentration to understand all the important families and relationships.


----------



## A380 (Aug 26, 2022)

It was Ok. It had tits and it had dragons so it ticked those boxes.

My inner Marxist was saying "how come a society with the technology to make plate armour and steel edged weapons  hadn't developed  at all in the almost 200 years till GoT?' but funny enough it didn't mind the fucking dragons.



Spoiler



(Also during the gratuitous sex scene I worry it was just me wondering if they passed up the opportunity to finally settle the question of whether male Time Lords have two penises like they have two hearts. A missed opportunity I felt.)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> It was Ok. It had tits and it had dragons so it ticked those boxes.
> 
> My inner Marxist was saying "how come a society with the technology to make plate armour and steel edged weapons  hadn't developed  at all in the almost 200 years till GoT?' but funny enough it didn't mind the fucking dragons.
> 
> ...



I think in GoT universe things are going backwards rather then progressing or at least that's my understanding.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2022)

Watched it for the second time today.  Better on second viewing I thought


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think in GoT universe things are going backwards rather then progressing or at least that's my understanding.


A lot of high fantasy, even LOTR from one perspective, is set in an age thats lesser to the glory of the one that came before. Wheel of Time is explicit about it, they're living the fall after the age of legends ended with the breaking of the world.

After reading some favourable reviews here I'll give it a go. I was going to leave it because a) spin off and b) the last season of GoT. It'll keep me going till WoT series 2


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2022)

Soooo, this is supposedly based on Martin's Fire and Blood. I ain't read any of it. Can't compare to the book but...

The first episode didn't feel like George R Martin had anything to do with it. Didn't have his feel. Felt a bit plot by committee.

The Targ secret at the end passed down the generations. We're meant to be all 'Ooh we know something you don't know'.
Why would you keep it quiet?
In fact it's in your interest to spread that tale.
Didn't add up.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> It was Ok. It had tits and it had dragons so it ticked those boxes.
> 
> My inner Marxist was saying "how come a society with the technology to make plate armour and steel edged weapons  hadn't developed  at all in the almost 200 years till GoT?' but funny enough it didn't mind the fucking dragons.


Both of these analyses blame the hoarding of knowledge by the Maesters for the technological stagnation of Westeros:
Game of Thrones: why hasn't Westeros had an industrial revolution?








						What’s stopping technological progress in Game of Thrones?
					

Hint: blame the Maesters, not the dragons




					calebwatney.medium.com


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Both of these analyses blame the hoarding of knowledge by the Maesters for the technological stagnation of Westeros:
> Game of Thrones: why hasn't Westeros had an industrial revolution?
> 
> 
> ...


The maesters only serve westeros. Doesn't explain the lack of technology in Mereen etc.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 28, 2022)

Gromit said:


> The maesters only serve westeros. Doesn't explain the lack of technology in Mereen etc.



Hey, they build the pyramids after all!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Hey, they build the pyramids after all!


That's old Valarian technology.

No one along Slavers Bay can even come up with new statues. They just cello tape new bits onto a harpy and say it's their emblem now.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2022)

The industrial revolution was about particular dynamics in capital at a specific location; the Yangste Delta was richer and more technologically advanced than Britain earlier and longer but there was no push to industrialise, even where proto factories existed like for ceramics in Jingdezhen.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 29, 2022)

I've rewatched the entirety of Thronecast since last week (well, the four seasons that Sky have OD). Still can't believe they're not doing it any more. How am I supposed to win a Volvo now?

In happier news, I've watched a couple of videos on DoD and know most of what's gonna happen, so I'm officially declaring myself to be a book cunt now! I look forward to replying to this thread with such remarks as "You may well think that, but just wait until the next episode!" and "Well, who knows, _I_ couldn't possibly comment! Muhahahahaha!" Actually I've forgotten most of it already


----------



## moochedit (Aug 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



ep 2 had less action than ep 1. Still the king marrying Alicent should hopefully kick things off. (Did he actually ask her before announcing that to everyone? )

 like the new "running blood" credits. They obviously couldn't come up with a better theme tune so stuck with the origanel one.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 29, 2022)

This seems to be getting a lot of good reviews - I didn't watch Game of Thrones, would that make the new series hard to get into?


----------



## magneze (Aug 29, 2022)

Not so far. Being a prequel helps. There's one reference forward in the first episode but that's about it.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 29, 2022)

I do not want to see Dr Who's You Know What


----------



## JimW (Aug 29, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I do not want to see Dr Who's You Know What


It's bigger on the inside than out.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 29, 2022)

JimW said:


> It's bigger on the inside than out.


how does that help either of us?


----------



## magneze (Aug 29, 2022)

Setting up very nicely. Enjoyed both episodes so far.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 29, 2022)

Two enjoyable episodes.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2022)

Would have liked more action but it was all about the set up for this one.  



Spoiler: Spoiler



so glad Paddy didn't go for the 12 yo, although Alicent isn't that much out of the peado zone.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 29, 2022)

Episode 3 trailer.... (spoiler warning - quite a lot of details in the trailer)
Looks like it'll be a good one


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Episode 3 trailer.... (spoiler warning - quite a lot of details in the trailer)
> Looks like it'll be a good one



Not going to watch.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 29, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I do not want to see Dr Who's You Know What



We (accidently) saw his bush last week and he hadn't bleached it Targaryen blond, so I don't think his sonic screwdriver will be featured


----------



## TopCat (Aug 29, 2022)

I was bored.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2022)

What was with that French accent?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 29, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Would have liked more action but it was all about the set up for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Watches Emergency Awesome recap on YT, IN THE ABSENCE OF THRONECAST_ Alicent is in her mid-twenties at this point in the show, the King is 36.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 29, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> We (accidently) saw his bush last week and he hadn't bleached it Targaryen blond, so I don't think his sonic screwdriver will be featured


nothing is sacred


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> _Watches Emergency Awesome recap on YT, IN THE ABSENCE OF THRONECAST_ Alicent is in her mid-twenties at this point in the show, the King is 36.


I thought she was the same age as his daughter, who I think has been identified as 15.  That thinking has also been backed up by the fact the actresses of both change to adult versions.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 29, 2022)

What are people's thoughts on their answer to diversity here? Giving Corlys blonde dreadlocks?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> What are people's thoughts on their answer to diversity here? Giving Corlys blonde dreadlocks?


It provokes some questions about this abstract concept of race.
Someone once upon started this race thing  primary using skin colour then subdivisions further based on other characteristics such as eyes, nose, hair.

HoD has gone hah we'll make hair the prime attribute of the Valerian race (the dominant gene marker) and make skin colour irrelevant.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 30, 2022)

It's actually quite boring isnt it? GoT started with a bang (literally).. and was actually funny... the guy who was banging his sister was hilarious. And Peter whatshisname too. This is all looking a little dull. 

And for all the money, the CGI is also not great. The dragons dont even look as good as the GoT ones.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 30, 2022)

It's interesting how people watch GoT for very different reasons. Much as I can appreciate the technical achievement of battles / action sequences, too much of it really leaves me cold - I enjoy it primarily for the characters and plot, the intrigue and back-stabbing - and so far HotD is very much living up to its predecessor. I didn't find that episode boring at all, but a friend I was watching it with was unimpressed by the slower pace from the first episode.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 30, 2022)

I loved the backstabbing in GoT too. But they were done far better.

The casting's not great either. It was pretty imaginative in GoT. This isn't. and Paddy Considine is defo not right for that role. Let's see though. I'm assuming given its the most expensive series ever made or something it'll get better.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I loved the backstabbing in GoT too. But they were done far better.
> 
> The casting's not great either. It was pretty imaginative in GoT. This isn't. and Paddy Considine is defo not right for that role. Let's see though. I'm assuming given its the most expensive series ever made or something it'll get better.


No the new LOTR is most expensive which Amazon have spunked away a billion on.
(Topic for another thread though).

Hotd budget is high but not that high!


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 30, 2022)

A new series has to intrinsically make the first (pilot) episode exciting to increase its screening feedback to get fully greenlighted. This series doesn't, and I'm glad they can use the time to build things up. 
Comparing the series so early on is a bit silly imo


----------



## A380 (Aug 30, 2022)

I agree with the poster upthread who wrote that, so far, it lacks the humour that was a fundamental part of GoT.


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 30, 2022)

Yeah, it's hard to think where a truly likeable or even funny character is going to come from. Aside from Rhaenyra i suppose. Until she sets everyone on fire of course


----------



## T & P (Aug 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's actually quite boring isnt it? GoT started with a bang (literally).. and was actually funny... the guy who was banging his sister was hilarious. And Peter whatshisname too. This is all looking a little dull.
> 
> And for all the money, the CGI is also not great. The dragons dont even look as good as the GoT ones.


I do think the generally very positive ratings are skewed by people’s faith in the series turning out to be as good as GoT, and the knowledge that the pace is anything but fast.

If GoT hadn’t yet been made and this was the first series on this universe people had seen, I suspect the reception and ratings for these opening two episodes would have been rather different.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 30, 2022)

Anyone read Fire and Blood? Is it dull?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 31, 2022)

Agree that episode 2 is a little dull. Dr Who is the best thing in it at the moment.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 31, 2022)

I think fantasy on screen needs kids and cynical people to be fun watching. Otherwise it’s just a succession of po-faced twenty to forty-somethings who can’t get over themselves. 

Imagine GoT without Arya and Joffrey or the Hound and Varis etc


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 1, 2022)

In terms of likeable characters, I think Criston Cole is gonna be the man. He's bested presumed tyrant-to-be Daemon in the joust, pleased the entitled Princess and he has beautiful eyes, so I don't care about anything else he does. Did I mention he has beautiful eyes? This is a recent thing with me, probably due to my advancing years and is likely going to be an issue this series- put your bare bum away, just take your sunglasses off and smile for me, etc...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2022)

Enjoyed that one.  Good balance of politics, moving the intrigue and action.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 5, 2022)

Some bad ass Daemon action this episode. 

Haven't read the books this is based on but hope Rheanyers (sp) makes it to the throne.


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 5, 2022)

Paddy Considigne showed a better side in this episode i feel


----------



## moochedit (Sep 5, 2022)

Ep 4 trailer..


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2022)

Markedly the episode of the series so far


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Sep 5, 2022)

Still lacks humour.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 5, 2022)

Strange that they’re on at the same time. If the TV golden age is Britpop I think this is Oasis and LOTR: Rings of Power is Blur


----------



## moochedit (Sep 5, 2022)

Good episode but i was slightly disapointed we didn't get more battle scenes with the crab feeder. I like the politics stuff but was looking forward to a battle this week. I did think the crab feeder looked more mad max than GOT though


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> In terms of likeable characters, I think Criston Cole is gonna be the man. He's bested presumed tyrant-to-be Daemon in the joust, pleased the entitled Princess and he has beautiful eyes, so I don't care about anything else he does. Did I mention he has beautiful eyes? This is a recent thing with me, probably due to my advancing years and is likely going to be an issue this series- put your bare bum away, just take your sunglasses off and smile for me, etc...



I'm expecting a tedious forbidden love plot between him and Rhaeneyra or however you spell Princess Grumpy Chops.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Strange that they’re on at the same time. If the TV golden age is Britpop I think this is Oasis and LOTR: Rings of Power is Blur


Not that strange. Hbo deliberatly ran it against Lotr which amazon had annouced the date for first.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 5, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm expecting a tedious forbidden love plot between him and Rhaeneyra or however you spell Princess Grumpy Chops.


He gets killed i'm guessing.


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Still lacks humour.


Bring on Bronn’s grandfather!


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Sep 5, 2022)

This series of Tits & Dragons has a distinct lack of tits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2022)

It’s very bad but I’m still watching it. 
All this constant talk of heir this heir that and all I’m seeing is hair this and hair that. 
The crabcatcher fell for a very obvious ploy, didn’t he? Did they think the dragons were on furlough or summat? And they should have at least shown his demise


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Still lacks humour.


I thought the dragon squashing the dude who thought he was going to be saved was very funny.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I thought the dragon squashing the dude who thought he was going to be saved was very funny.


I'd like to think it was a deliberate analogy on how the people (with the desire to live and prosper) get trod on (without a thought) by the great and the good during their continuous battles for power.

However I suspect I'm giving them too much credit.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2022)

Gromit said:


> I'd like to think it was a deliberate analogy on how the people (with the desire to live and prosper) get trod on (without a thought) by the great and the good during their continuous battles for power.
> 
> However I suspect I'm giving them too much credit.


I thought that but then wondered whether I was reading too much into a splat gag.  

A blog I was reading pointed out that Matt Smith had no dialogue in that episode.  Which is pretty cool.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2022)

Matt Smith is still the best thing about this. He just looks great and is playing it perfectly. Deadly serious whilst also tongue in cheek.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I thought that but then wondered whether I was reading too much into a splat gag.
> 
> A blog I was reading pointed out that Matt Smith had no dialogue in that episode.  Which is pretty cool.


They're wrong. 
He does a come out and face me you coward type rant at the start.

Which I find a bit rich seeing as he's sat on a fire breathing dragon at the time.
Like a school bully shouting come out and face me you coward whilst his 7 foot already shaving gorrila of a mate is stood next to him.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 6, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I thought that but then wondered whether I was reading too much into a splat gag.
> 
> A blog I was reading pointed out that Matt Smith had no dialogue in that episode.  Which is pretty cool.


Pretty sure he did at the start. Shouting to the crab feeder to come out.

The crab feeder didn't speak though iirc.


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 6, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Matt Smith is still the best thing about this. He just looks great and is playing it perfectly. Deadly serious whilst also tongue in cheek.


why does he have no eyebrows?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2022)

He’s such a strange looking actor - not exactly movie star looks but somehow considered appealing enough to be a lead on films. 
What’s he like in Dr Who?


----------



## Santino (Sep 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s such a strange looking actor - not exactly movie star looks but somehow considered appealing enough to be a lead on films.
> What’s he like in Dr Who?


I thought he was the best of the new Whos.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s such a strange looking actor - not exactly movie star looks but somehow considered appealing enough to be a lead on films.
> What’s he like in Dr Who?


That's one of the reasons I think he works well in this.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> why does he have no eyebrows?


No idea!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> why does he have no eyebrows?


Famed wig wearer Sybil Ramkin could explain.


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 6, 2022)

It's a thing, apparently:
 - Truth about ‘House of the Dragon’ Star Matt Smith’s Eyebrows
 - 
 - matt smith house of dragons eyebrows - Google Search


----------



## moochedit (Sep 6, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> It's a thing, apparently:
> - Truth about ‘House of the Dragon’ Star Matt Smith’s Eyebrows
> -
> - matt smith house of dragons eyebrows - Google Search



Burn't off by dagon fire?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 7, 2022)

They certainly upped their game this week. I always prefered the scheming of GoT, but it still needed bloody violence here and there. This week HotD gave us both. King Viserys, and Considine's portrayal of him is my favourite thing so far, him and Ser Crisren, who I hope is gonna be this series version of Brienne and Pod combined.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 7, 2022)

None of the characters have any charisma. I think that's the issue. Is it completely different writers from GoT?


----------



## moochedit (Sep 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> None of the characters have any charisma. I think that's the issue. Is it completely different writers from GoT?


I think both series have/had multiple individual episode writers but yes the main showrunners are different.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 9, 2022)

I hope Monday's episode isn't cancelled due to the queen's death


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2022)

moochedit said:


> I hope Monday's episode isn't cancelled due to the queen's death


 
Be fair, they cancelled the whole show when Queen Daenerys died


----------



## moochedit (Sep 9, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Be fair, they cancelled the whole show when Queen Daenerys died


It's still too soon


----------



## moochedit (Sep 12, 2022)

Phew! Wasn't cancelled  

Naughty uncle Daemon   

All we need now is the king to die and things should kick off nicely with at least 3 contenders for the thrown


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2022)

I found it all rather uncomfortable.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 13, 2022)

Much better


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I found it all rather uncomfortable.



Yes. Are we doing spoiler tags? Anyway...



Spoiler



The stuff with Daemon taking Rhaenyra to the brothel felt like too accurate a portrayal of grooming to really work as entertainment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Strange that they’re on at the same time. If the TV golden age is Britpop I think this is Oasis and LOTR: Rings of Power is Blur



If the TV golden age is britpop then these two are Snow Patrol and, I dunno what other turgid crap was around at the dog end of the 90's when all the ideas had run out? Keane?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 14, 2022)

The reddit jokes are pretty weak compared to GoT, but I liked this one


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I found it all rather uncomfortable.


Presumably you have seen Game of Thrones, though? The episode was sordid and morally abhorrent in various ways of course, but not particularly more so than countless other subplots and events we’ve already already seen in the parent series. In the fucked-up stakes, I don’t think this has got even close yet to some of the worst themes in GoT that come to mind…


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank fuck i've got this to watch this morning. Hope it's good. Starting it shortly. (Yes i know the irony of avoiding a royal funeral by watching a show about royalty  )


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2022)

I love a games of thrones wedding


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2022)

Spoiler



a bit of an overreaction from Christian there wasn't it?


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a bit of an overreaction from Christian there wasn't it?





Spoiler



Don't think he was as keen on the "arrangement" as the other 3 in the "love rectangle". He actually wanted her to run away with him. So was a bit touchy about it. Plus he actually belived in the "knights vows" shit and felt guilty about it.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2022)

Fuck it gonna watch it again. Fuck all else to do today.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 19, 2022)

glad the king has finally died. we can get down to the nitty gritty. there will be a time jump eventually with the actress playing rhaenyra being replaced by an older actress


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> glad the king has finally died. we can get down to the nitty gritty. there will be a time jump eventually with the actress playing rhaenyra being replaced by an older actress



Time jump is next episode apparently. That episode was last time we see the younger actors playing rhaenyra and alicent.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 20, 2022)

trailer for next episode ....


----------



## Petcha (Sep 20, 2022)

moochedit said:


> trailer for next episode ....




Well that looks better. Still way too dark though by the looks, and the new blond actress looks nothing like the young version.

My main problem with this is that characters are being killed off before you even get to know them. Like after one scene. And where's the humour gone!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 20, 2022)

Me76 said:


> a bit of an overreaction from Christian there wasn't it?



It was fucking stupid. He was the guy keeping your pretendy girlfriend's husband otherwise occupied.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 20, 2022)

Guy is a baboon. he really thought she would give up the throne and run away with him to essos.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 20, 2022)

Not liking the "new" rhaenyra. the old young one is much better. Poor casting.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 21, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Guy is a baboon. he really thought she would give up the throne and run away with him to essos.



I'd give up the throne and run away with him 😍 But Princess Grumpy Chops clearly wants Uncle Eleventh Doctor, presumably so they can share wigs. Essos is shit though, except Qarth. Why the fuck did GoT never go back there?


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Not liking the "new" rhaenyra. the old young one is much better. Poor casting.


Based on that trailer?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2022)

So, we jump forward a decade or so, and the king is bizarrely still alive somehow, though he now appears to be 90 years old.

His illness has been confirmed by Considine to be leprosy, which is very tragic and all, but may allow 'Hand of the King' Lyonel Strong to swap his brooch for something more impactful.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 26, 2022)

Not sure how the king survived as he looked like a gonner at the end of ep5 but we skipped forward 10 years this time.

Ep 7 trailor...


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 26, 2022)

Much better. They almost needn’t have bothered with the first five episodes.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 26, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Much better. They almost needn’t have bothered with the first five episodes.


Yeah hopefully once the time jumps stop and the "main story" begins it'll get better. I think there is another big jump to come though from things i've read.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 26, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yeah hopefully once the time jumps stop and the "main story" begins it'll get better. I think there is another big jump to come though from things i've read.



Oh no, that’s sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2022)

I didn't enjoy 6 that much.  I'm not sure I can articulate why.  Maybe something to do with the new actors, maybe adjusting to the jump in time.  

I will watch it again and try to work it out.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Sep 26, 2022)

I’m sick to death of birth scenes, unlikable and barely tolerable characters, tedious plots and writing that lacks any redeemable qualities.

I’m only going to continue watching so I’ve got something to moan about.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> I’m sick to death of birth scenes, unlikable and barely tolerable characters, tedious plots and writing that lacks any redeemable qualities.
> 
> I’m only going to continue watching so I’ve got something to moan about.


I must admit it isn't a series that is making me enjoy it much.

Paddy's face today was doing my head in as well.  You've had the sea snake's children have three different actors but Paddy gets to do make up.

Obviously going from 6 or something to 30 isn't possible.  But I feel like 17 to 30 totally is.

ETA I think it may be a series I like much more when I watch it all again in one weekend. 

I found that with the last series of GoT. I think the way TV is now has just stopped me from enjoying series u less I watch them all in one go..


----------



## girasol (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm kinda watching because my husband watches it, but it's boring as hell.  Actually, hell is probably a lot more fun.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2022)

Enough with the birth scenes. We get it, child birth is difficult, but jeez. Enuff.


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2022)

I’m watching it, but it’s really awful. I’m only invested because I loved GoT! 🥴

Hoping it’ll get better…!


----------



## T & P (Sep 27, 2022)

Does anyone else feel that casting different actors to play the slightly older versions of the two main female leads for a jump of just ten years was fucking pointless and unnecessary?

Most people won’t give a fuck that the same actor might play an older version of their character if it’s within reason. An eight year old kid playing their 18 year old self clearly wouldn’t be credible. A late teen to late twenties age jump is perfectly doable with even basic makeup skills. It is far more distracting and difficult to believe to have different actors play the part.

To add insult to injury, it looked as if they didn’t bother to try to age Matt Smith’s character at all.


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 27, 2022)

Ser Crispin hadn't aged one day


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 27, 2022)

Nor had the hobbits


----------



## zenie (Sep 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Does anyone else feel that casting different actors to play the slightly older versions of the two main female leads for a jump of just ten years was fucking pointless and unnecessary?
> 
> Most people won’t give a fuck that the same actor might play an older version of their character if it’s within reason. An eight year old kid playing their 18 year old self clearly wouldn’t be credible. A late teen to late twenties age jump is perfectly doable with even basic makeup skills. It is far more distracting and difficult to believe to have different actors play the part.
> 
> To add insult to injury, it looked as if they didn’t bother to try to age Matt Smith’s character at all.


Absolutely and how was Paddy still alive? 

It’s all so ridiculous ☹️


----------



## rekil (Sep 27, 2022)

The boggits and elf karen are still in last week's timeline while the wig people have zipped ahead.

e2a Two different shows you say? Oh.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 29, 2022)

Five episodes done and I'm struggling to think of the last thing I saw that was quite so underwhelming.

While trying to avoid spoilers, I've seen headlines comparing the intensity of some scenes to similar stuff in GoT, but this just doesn't come close.

Matt Smith is good in it, but otherwise this is plain dull.

(Quite liked the creepy crab feeder guy; shame they did pretty much nothing with him.)


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 30, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Five episodes done and I'm struggling to think of the last thing I saw that was quite so underwhelming.
> 
> While trying to avoid spoilers, I've seen headlines comparing the intensity of some scenes to similar stuff in GoT, but this just doesn't come close.
> 
> ...



Crab feeder guy was a bit mad maxy for my liking.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2022)

When's it going to start? I don't think it's bad as such, but they really need to start moving things forwards a bit quicker. I'm wondering if I'd binged it like I normally do then this would be less of an issue, but it feels really drawn out. I can see season 1 being over before we have a war.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 30, 2022)

I think because there's less things going on all over the place and less characters than GoT, I'm enjoying the slow pace and character building.

People bitched about the last few seasons of GoT being too fast paced and stuff being glossed over, and then people complain the new one is too slow!


----------



## Petcha (Sep 30, 2022)

It's not great but far far better than the LoTR one which I've stopped watching entirely. Between them though, I mean how much money was spunked on them - a billion or something. Get the writers of GoT back, blow the money there.


----------



## magneze (Sep 30, 2022)

The annoying thing about the time jump was that it was becoming settled into the story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2022)

The best thing I can say about it is that it isn’t as woeful and dull as The Rings Of Power


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2022)

magneze said:


> The annoying thing about the time jump was that it was becoming settled into the story.


The thing is, the book it’s based on doesn’t really have a plot as it’s a chronology rather than a story-based narrative


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Does anyone else feel that casting different actors to play the slightly older versions of the two main female leads for a jump of just ten years was fucking pointless and unnecessary?


They are both much, much better actors though.
IMO


----------



## cybershot (Sep 30, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> They are both much, much better actors though.
> IMO


Olivia Cooke is superb.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Olivia Cooke is superb.


Yes I like her very much.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I think because there's less things going on all over the place and less characters than GoT, I'm enjoying the slow pace and character building.
> 
> People bitched about the last few seasons of GoT being too fast paced and stuff being glossed over, and then people complain the new one is too slow!



For me it's nothing to do with the slow pace.  We got money shots of dragons and the crab feeder battle pretty quickly.  It's more the characters are just so dull compared to GoT and also the reduction in scope.  It's _possible_ the toning down of the sex and violence hasn't helped much either, though I never thought GoT was that bad tbh.  I was waiting for episode 5 to be amazing after reading a Guardian headline comparing it to a similar-ish thing in GoT - but it just wasn't.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 3, 2022)

Much better than last week.



Spoiler: Spoiler



so they faked his death. Guess that gets found out later.
King must die soon surely?



Trailer for ep 8..


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2022)

Well that all kicked off a bit


----------



## cybershot (Oct 4, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Much better than last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although for half of the episode I was just thinking this was all fluff filler. Then it picked up.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Although for half of the episode I was just thinking this was all fluff filler. Then it picked up.





Spoiler: Spoiler



Apparently the "his death was faked" twist at the end is a change from the book where they actually did kill him.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Although for half of the episode I was just thinking this was all fluff filler. Then it picked up.


yeah i was definitely bored in the first 20 mins or so, first time this season.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 4, 2022)

I believe the final time jump happens between this ep and the next of about 6 years or so and some of the kids get replaced by older actors. If what i read is true it then stops time jumping after that.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 6, 2022)

Presumably Laena can now have Seasmoke, given that her uncle didn't take him/her with him?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Liked that episode.  Lots of business.  Feel like it's just warming up with 3 episodes to go.  Is there another series planned?


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 6, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Liked that episode.  Lots of business.  Feel like it's just warming up with 3 episodes to go.  Is there another series planned?


Yeah - already in production.
Filming expected to end Summer 2023.
So likely it will return to screen 2024..


----------



## smmudge (Oct 6, 2022)

It is a strange pace, always like it's building up to something but never gets there, feels like it's getting close then jumps ahead 10 years lol


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 7, 2022)

90% of this is just characters explaining the plot to each other. There's nobody even vaguely likeable in it.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 7, 2022)

Yeah no one cares about any of the characters. I reckon the kiddy-shanking might end up being the only slightly interesting scene in the entire thing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 8, 2022)

It's weird, the plot's all there, the intrigue and the tension...but I care not one fuck about any single character. I hardly know anyone's names. Damon, Alicent, I think that's it. They're all one-dimensional, no character, no depth. Which leaves me not giving a toss what happens to them. It's a shame but I'm quite bored with it.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 8, 2022)

I think it may be better when it's finished and then I watch it all in a binge.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Although I think I will still cringe at the brothel.


----------



## Santino (Oct 8, 2022)

It really needs some characters from outside the main families to be swept up in the politics and give us other people to care about. But I guess the time jumps make that difficult to do.


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2022)

<BW>
Why'd they change it. Linor (SP what evz)is killed in the book.>

But I am enjoying this show.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 9, 2022)

There's no one to really like and no one to really hate yet. 

Needs that I think


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 9, 2022)

I still tend to think they've set up a really solid base and commendably resisted bolting on all the madcap characters that GoT was so known for (The Hound, Hodor, The Mountain etc etc). The melding of dragon with rider is a really cool concept that's gonna be really interesting i feel


----------



## D'wards (Oct 10, 2022)

I must admit I'm finding this quite boring. 
Only 2 to go so I'll see it through


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2022)

I liked episode eight, though was pretty depressing. The ailing king, tense dinner, et cetera.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2022)

I've given up. Half way through the last one I realised I had totally lost interest.


----------



## magneze (Oct 11, 2022)

Pretty good episode, feels like it's finding its feet again after the big time jump. This first series does just feel like a setup though.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 11, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've given up. Half way through the last one I realised I had totally lost interest.


Actually the last episode got better in the second half.

Must admit it's not as good as GOT but i'm not throwing the towel in yet.

Hopefully by s2 the war will have started and there are no more time jumps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Actually the last episode got better in the second half.
> 
> Must admit it's not as good as GOT but i'm not throwing the towel in yet.
> 
> Hopefully by s2 the war will have started and there are no more time jumps


Maybe I will try to watch that last one again. The previous one I only half watched and then I realised I was looking at my phone more than watching the last one which is not a good sign.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 11, 2022)

That dining scene had the same vibes as the GoT Red Wedding where you just know something's gonna go down. Really masterful TV


----------



## D'wards (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

Did I make a mistake giving up on this after episode 6? I didn’t actively dislike this, I just didn’t feel any great urge to go back to it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 13, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> That dining scene had the same vibes as the GoT Red Wedding where you just know something's gonna go down. Really masterful TV



The Guardian review/discussion said that about episode 5, which is where I decided to stop watching.  Not getting drawn in again.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 13, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Guardian review/discussion said that about episode 5, which is where I decided to stop watching.  Not getting drawn in again.


Ha right, not sure what scene that would have been back then. The driftmark wedding? Anyways, they do these scenes so well; a period of group gaiety followed by a band striking up a merry tune then something just outright horrific


----------



## D'wards (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Did I make a mistake giving up on this after episode 6? I didn’t actively dislike this, I just didn’t feel any great urge to go back to it


Nah. I'd give up after ep 6, but I've only 2 eps left so will see it through. 
But if i knew then what I know now i wouldn't bother starting it at all


----------



## xenon (Oct 13, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Actually the last episode got better in the second half.
> 
> Must admit it's not as good as GOT but i'm not throwing the towel in yet.
> 
> Hopefully by s2 the war will have started and there are no more time jumps.



It's not really surprising it doesn't feel as character lead as GoT. The source material is a fantasy history book. There's no real characterisaition to go on and 1 season isn't enough time to develop any on screen really. They could have stretched it out a bit but then it risked being a bit of a soap opera drag.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

Aye, it reminds me of the tedious ‘begat’ section in the book of Genesis


----------



## xenon (Oct 17, 2022)

I've been listening to the Cast of Kings podcast. The presenters are not alone in being confused by the names. They point out it's a plot point, misunderstanding when Visaries thinks he's talking to his daughter when mentioning Aegon at the end of ep 8.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 17, 2022)

Best episode of the season for me.


----------



## magneze (Oct 17, 2022)

Yep, pretty gripping and I want to watch the next one already.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 17, 2022)

I thought the Visarys' aboutface plotpoint was a little too convoluted but i see it was necessary to keep Queenie as an innocent being swept along by events. Great episode


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2022)

yeah I liked that one. There were some great moments. When Alicent realises the plans have already been made and she doesn't have much control over it. That the wheels are in motion and her former friend, - her late husband's daughter and grandchildren are in all likelyhood going to be murdered because of this.

When Aemond suggests he's more suitable to be king etc. 

Nice to see Paul Clayton in it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 18, 2022)

Aemond is fucking awesome. Not only is he the only person who doesn't look silly in the blond wig, but that, along with the eye patch, make him look cool as fuck.

Too much nudity you say? OK, have some foot fetish action instead 🤣


----------



## Santino (Oct 18, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Aemond is fucking awesome. Not only is he the only person who doesn't look silly in the blond wig, but that, along with the eye patch, make him look cool as fuck.


He looks like a Noel Fielding character from The Mighty Boosh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 18, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Aemond is fucking awesome. Not only is he the only person who doesn't look silly in the blond wig, but that, along with the eye patch, make him look cool as fuck.
> 
> Too much nudity you say? OK, have some foot fetish action instead 🤣


It's amazing how much like Matt Smith he looks _and walks_. He's badass


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> It's amazing how much like Matt Smith he looks _and walks_. He's badass



I imagine he's what they _wanted _Matt Smith to look like. I don't know the actor, but he's clearly older than Eagon, and could've got the Daemon gig if they didn't see a big name who was available.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2022)

Episode 10 has leaked if anyone just can't wait...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I imagine he's what they _wanted _Matt Smith to look like. I don't know the actor, but he's clearly older than Eagon, and could've got the Daemon gig if they didn't see a big name who was available.



Nope, Aemond's actor is 2 years younger than Aegon's, just has striking features I think.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 21, 2022)

Yeah I was wondering why after the time jump the 12-year old had leapfrogged his 19-year old brother to become around 7 years older than him.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2022)

The Octagon said:


> Nope, Aemond's actor is 2 years younger than Aegon's, just has striking features I think.



Looked him up, he's 25. And yes, very striking, and pretty. A "foxy blond evil person" as someone else here said in a completely different thread this week


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 22, 2022)

There seems to be a leaked or early version of episode 10 out on torrent


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> There seems to be a leaked or early version of episode 10 out on torrent.


Yep it leaked yesterday, allegedly it's really quite good.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 23, 2022)

I’ve kind of spoiled myself with this (only on episode 7) but this is a good family tree of the Targaryen line that I’ve been pouring over, often when watching the show. Thought some of you might like it. It covers the whole succession from Aegon the Conquerer to GoT so obviously shows who the future monarchs will be. 

Generally I’m enjoying HotD but in that “on in the background whilst on my phone, and paying attention to the exciting bits” sort of way. Which has been exactly what I’ve been in the mood for recently.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2022)

Wrong thread


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 23, 2022)

Good idea, you never know when you might get squashed by a dragon landing on you.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 24, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Looked him up, he's 25. And yes, very striking, and pretty. A "foxy blond evil person" as someone else here said in a completely different thread this week


Striking?! He looks like a slipper with eyes


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 24, 2022)

I’m glad the finale included what’s been lacking all series, childbirth.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2022)

So it finally warms up at the end.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 24, 2022)

yet another child birth scene...


----------



## moochedit (Oct 24, 2022)

Well now i've seen all 10, it was nowhere near as good as GOT s1 was but just about ok enough to keep me watching s2.

Dragon fight at the end was pretty cool.

Not sure what house he visited? Don't think it was Stark.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 24, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Well now i've seen all 10, it was nowhere near as good as GOT s1 was but just about ok enough to keep me watching s2.
> 
> Dragon fight at the end was pretty cool.
> 
> Not sure what house he visited? Don't think it was Stark.



Storms End I think.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 24, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Storms End I think.


Yeah it was house baratheon (sp?). Just read a review.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2022)

Just watching episode 8. Why does eyepatch look so much older than all his generation, including his older brother?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2022)

Also this is an excellently awkward family dinner


----------



## moochedit (Oct 25, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Just watching episode 8. Why does eyepatch look so much older than all his generation, including his older brother?


Apparently in the book it says the younger one looks older than his brother. Not read it myself and i saw this on fb so could be bollocks.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 25, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> Striking?! He looks like a slipper with eyes
> 
> View attachment 348698



Finally hit me where I seen this guy before. He was in the last kingdom.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Reno (Oct 28, 2022)

I thought this was excellent, back to the character driven storytelling and the politics which made GoT great and which the earlier show abandoned by the latter part. Unlike with GoT there isn't a weak link in the cast (I wasn't a fan of Emilia Clarke and Kit Harington). I abandoned the LOTR show two episodes in, the characters bored me to death, GoT/House of the Dragon is far more my type of fantasy. One thing I always liked about this universe is that it has interesting female characters and this is all about two queens facing off.


----------

